# Cumberland dam



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Just a quick question.....Can you fish on either side of the river with an Ohio license?


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Yep.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes, but not up in PA.
Ohio licence, Ohio rules / laws.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Jarnos123 said:


> Yes, but not up in PA.
> Ohio licence, Ohio rules / laws.


the pa part is correct, however the "ohio rules and laws" is actually the OPPOSITE of how it is. West Virginia will honor a ohio fishing license along the shore line of the ohio river, you must however obey WEST VIRGINIA laws and regulations for fishing the river.

The two big ones are walleye must be 18 inches or larger to keep, and you may only keep 2 per day. Your sauger, saugeye, walleye daily limit is 10..............


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

colonel594 said:


> the pa part is correct, however the "ohio rules and laws" is actually the OPPOSITE of how it is. West Virginia will honor a ohio fishing license along the shore line of the ohio river, you must however obey WEST VIRGINIA laws and regulations for fishing the river.
> 
> The two big ones are walleye must be 18 inches or larger to keep, and you may only keep 2 per day. Your sauger, saugeye, walleye daily limit is 10..............


I didn't realize that. thanks, you might have saved me a ticket one day.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is a cut /paste off the ODNR website. I stand corrected Colonel.

Fishing / Ohio River Specific 

Ohio River Fishing Regulations and License Agreements 

The following Ohio River fishing regulations are the result of negotiations between the fish and wildlife agencies of Ohio, West Virginia, and Kentucky. Some regulations differ between the Kentucky/Ohio border (Western Unit) amd the West Virginia/Ohio border (Eastern Unit). Anglers must abide by regulations in each state's fishing digest for regulations not specified below. 

Western Unit (Kentucky/Ohio border only)  Lawrence County west of South Point, and Scioto, Adams, Brown, Clermont, and Hamilton counties. Ohio and Kentucky will honor the other states fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem and from the banks of the Ohio River, excluding embayments and tributaries. 

The following regulations are the only unified regulations in the agreement and must be followed when fishing within the Western Unit.

Species Daily Limit Minimum Size 
Walleye, Sauger, & Saugeye 10 (singly or in combination) None 
Striped, Hybrid, & White Bass 30 (no more than 4 over 15 inches) None 
Muskellunge 2 30 inches 
Black & White Crappie 30 None 



The following Ohio regulations apply only to boat anglers when fishing in Ohio waters, shoreline anglers when fishing on the Ohio shoreline, and all anglers in Ohio embayments and tributaries within the Western Unit. 

Species Daily Limit Minimum Size 
Largemouth, Smallmouth, & Spotted Bass 6 (singly or in combination) 12 inches (now includes spotted bass) 



*The following Kentucky regulations apply to boat anglers fishing the mainstream of the Ohio River, shore anglers fishing the Kentucky shoreline, and boat and shore anglers fishing Kentucky embayments and tributaries within the Western Unit. 
Species Daily Limit Minimum Size 
Largemouth, Smallmouth, & Spotted Bass 6 (singly or in combination) 12 inches (except for spotted bass) 



Eastern Unit (West Virginia/Ohio border only)  Lawrence County east of South Point, and Gallia, Meigs, Athens, Washington, Monroe, Belmont, Jefferson, and Columbiana counties. Ohio and West Virginia will honor the other states fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem of the Ohio River, including its banks and embayments and tributaries to the landmark location listed in Publication 404, Waterfowl Hunting and Fishing on the Ohio River (available online) or call 1-800-WILDLIFE. Boundaries for areas not listed in this publication extend to the first riffle. This agreement applies to West Virginia and Ohio residents only. 

The following regulations are the only unified regulations in the agreement and must be followed when fishing within the Eastern Unit. 

Species Daily Limit Minimum Size 
Largemouth, Smallmouth, & Spotted Bass 6 (singly or in combination) 12 inches 
Striped, Hybrid, & White Bass 30 (no more than 4 over 15 inches) None 
Muskellunge 2 30 inches 



The following Ohio regulations apply only to shore anglers when fishing on the Ohio shoreline and all anglers in Ohio embayments and tributaries within the Eastern Unit. 

Species Daily Limit Minimum Size 
Walleye, Sauger, and Saugeye 10 (singly or in combination) None 
Northern Pike None None 
Black & White Crappie 30 (singly or in combination) None 



*The following West Virginia regulations apply to boat anglers fishing the mainstream of the Ohio River, shore anglers fishing the West Virginia shoreline, and boat and shore anglers fishing West Virginia embayments and tributaries within the Eastern Unit. 
Species Daily Limit Minimum Size 
Walleye 2 18 inches 
Sauger & Saugeye 10 (singly or in combination) None 
Northern Pike 2 28 inches


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Now I have a question.
I was wrong in saying "Ohio Licence Ohio Laws" and stand corrected. Here's my question, at Pike Island, the fishing pier on the Ohio side is technically (and actually) in West Virginia. The boundry is clearly shown on the Corp of Engineers "Water Watch" website.(satellite view)
Do we abide by the WV rules or Ohio's?

Edit; It is the USGS water watch website not the core of engineers, sorry. It also shows the pier being in West Virginia on Google maps satellite view as well. Very clear state border shown on both.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

That's a intresting question, and i have no idea? My giy saus ohio laws.... Howrver i really have no clue?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys! One other question.....where does one park?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Birddog37 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys! One other question.....where does one park?


Ohio Side? 
Park Across from River Side Dairy & Bait, on the berm of the 4 lane, by the 'Flags'.

WV side? 
'Bottom of the hill' on rt2, North & South side of the dam. About 
.9 of a mile walk down the tracks,,, it's FUN!
Or you can park up on the rt2 hill at the Overlook and do some MOUNTAIN CLIMBING! (with gear) Matt #2 did it yesterday, lol.

I'll post my Google Earth Pic,,, hope it helps.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Look at your Ohio regulations and the part pertaining to the "Ohio River Eastern" which takes in Pike Island tailwaters. Go by those regs, not the other Ohio specific regs. It's spelled out pretty clearly and the pier is attached to the Ohio shore, it is in Ohio


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Look at your Ohio regulations and the part pertaining to the "Ohio River Eastern" which takes in Pike Island tailwaters. Go by those regs, not the other Ohio specific regs. It's spelled out pretty clearly and the pier is attached to the Ohio shore, it is in Ohio


Thanks Pete,,,
That's what us old guys thought, just not 100% sure.

Hey Pete, you got 'PULL', lol,,, 
Wouldn't it be REAL nice if WE had 'VIEW-CAMs' on the ends of ALL the long lock walls,,, to see what gaits are open? (Just like the one up Conn/ Erie. We can watch our boats from home!) Then some of us wouldn't have'ta bother/ call the LockMasters to find out what side of the River to fish on???!
It could go under 'Home-Land Security'? 

BTW, FYI ,,, OUR friendy LockMaster LIED to us last weekend! 
*"#11 WILL BE CLOSED!"* Ya Right!
5 of us OLD guys walked ALL the way down those RR tracks, in the dark, with 5 gal buckets of minnies, just to turn around and GO BACK,,,, over the Knoll to the Ohio side. NOT FUN

Seriously Pete,,, is there a web address or number, where 'WE' can submit our S A ideas,,,, like ways to BETTER our fishing/ outdoor experience?
You Know,,,, talk to someone who listens,,, GIVES-A-DAMN?

Our Sportsman club in PA has Federation meetings,,,, AND the F & G Wardens sometime come to our monthly meetings,,,, they kinda help by letting us voice our opinions,,, but not many people can or will attend.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

The people you would have to talk to about those cams would be the USACE and good luck there. Fought all summer to get the lights on the dam at Pike Island fixed so we could see on the pier and still only managed to get one working. My boss sent emails and tried but that was it. I agree it would be fantastic if they would do that with the cameras. What the hell, it's just our tax dollars.... ....Pete


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Webcams would be great at dams. They already have security cameras at Greenup. Big brother is watching,,,,,,,,,,


----------

